# Hobbies??



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So we all know that we love our guitars and to some it's a hobby and to others it's a job and serious business.

What other hobbies or interests do you have?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Repairing and restoring old things that have tubes.....same with old Harleys and cars and trucks and old electronics. Looking for media with music on it (looking for the lost Robert Johnson on 78). Those, a few other things and at times being annoying to the wife. All my wife's and a few girlfriends would agree on that one.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Building effects pedals.
I'm restoring a classic car. I started that to learn how to do it. I've never been the auto mechanic type.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Building effects pedals.
> I'm restoring a classic car. I started that to learn how to do it. I've never been the auto mechanic type.


Your username is a dead give away!:smile-new:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Lola said:


> Your username is a dead give away!:smile-new:


LOL!

I forgot about that while I was writing my post. I was going add what I was restoring and post pictures but thought "Nah. No one wants to read that. It makes War and Peace look like a novella."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Reading.

My two main interests are reading & music.

And this gets noticed when I move as people helping me comment on my guitars & my books.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Building effects pedals.
> I'm restoring a classic car. I started that to learn how to do it. I've never been the auto mechanic type.


A Dodge Charger perhaps?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> LOL!
> 
> I forgot about that while I was writing my post. I was going add what I was restoring and post pictures but thought "Nah. No one wants to read that. It makes War and Peace look like a novella."


Go ahead! I married a gear head, rachette monkey etc. I love the old school cars, 67 Camaro, El Camino, String Rays! If there big blocks, bring 'em on! I love watching Barrett Jackson Auction shows. Some really beautiful cars.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Scotty said:


> A Dodge Charger perhaps?











Right on the nose.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> Reading.
> 
> My two main interests are reading & music.
> 
> And this gets noticed when I move as people helping me comment on my guitars & my books.


I do love reading too! Nothing like getting into a good book! I used to be a voracious reader but since I have fell in love with my guitars I don't read very much at all. Food labels at the supermarket.

Oh ya, the stupid new computer programs for work! Just trying to read how to do new applications!(pls shoot me) I don't like learning new programs. There just getting so over complicated! It's a headache in the making! Then the geniuses at work find a shorter quicker way of doing things so then these become obsolete very quickly.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> View attachment 11823
> 
> 
> Right on the nose.


Nice!
I've always loved the B bodies, but especially the Charger. Its a toss up whether I prefer the 68-70 body or the 71-72. Both are awesome

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> I love watching Barrett Jackson Auction shows.


I USED to, but I think that BJ drove everyone's expectations of value to the moon and back to the point where anyone with a chocolate brown, slant 6, 4 door dodge dart thought it was worth $10k


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

The bike first and then the car....The bike is in my shop with about 1/3 of the parts I need for it. The car sits at the moment at my brothers place. It will come here when the trailer is finished and the snow melts. The car will remain mostly stock.....just a few tweaks. Want to see how much power you can get out of a flathead. The bike will be stripped down to the only need it to be legal parts tho I'll keep the original parts. Got the larger gas tank, risers, 16" apes, maltese tail light and mirror and a few other things. Going to be another 'old school' 60's chopper like the '77 except this time not a hard tail.....unless I can find a plunger frame. Expensive but beats all hell out of collecting stamps.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the cars in Ontario looked that good. That yard looks like its full of gold.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I wish the cars in Ontario looked that good. That yard looks like its full of gold.


Cost almost as much to get the car to my brother's place as the car did itself. Most of what's left there are parts and pieces. I was lucky to get a 'complete' car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

Scotty said:


> I USED to, but I think that BJ drove everyone's expectations of value to the moon and back to the point
> where anyone with a chocolate brown, slant 6, 4 door dodge dart thought it was worth $10k


Nah, that's Hod Rod TV and Counting Cars that makes them think
their bucket of rust is worth that. At least from what I see on 'jiji.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a tradesman and licensed in more than one trade so doing my own home renovation projects has been a great hobby , I've saved a bunch of money too.

Here's a pic of one of the bathrooms I renovated in my house , I did all of it , the planning , the demolition , the plumbing , the electrical , the drywall , the tile and the paint .











I build motorcycles too ( used to do that for a living )


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I live to read, over 10,000 books so far. I played serious tennis for 40 years. These days I am limited to walking and golf.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

rhh7 said:


> I live to read, over 10,000 books so far. I played serious tennis for 40 years. These days I am limited to walking and golf.


You counted all the books you've read! Holy shit! You must be a really smrt person! :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gearhead88 said:


> I'm a tradesman and licensed in more than one trade so doing my own home renovation projects has been a great hobby , I've saved a bunch of money too.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of the bathrooms I renovated in my house , I did all of it , the planning , the demolition , the plumbing , the electrical , the drywall , the tile and the paint .
> 
> ...


Shovel with a wideglide.....gotta love it. '79 based?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just gorgeous job. Good that you could save a bunch by doing the work yourself. My husband is handy but not a jack of all trades like you! Congrats on a job well done! I love the colors. Very nicely appointed!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Skiing, reading. I've built a house from scratch except for the foundation and drywall and have renovated every other house I've owned.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got lots of hobbies,if I ever knuckle down I might get really good at one of them.
I love photography.




I do some carving..





I fish..


I golf (poorly, no pics)

Me and wifey do junk art...



plus renovations,rebuilds,refinishing etc.

shit I'm tired...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Lola said:


> Go ahead! I married a gear head, rachette monkey etc. I love the old school cars, 67 Camaro, El Camino, String Rays! If there big blocks, bring 'em on! I love watching Barrett Jackson Auction shows. Some really beautiful cars.


I started typing it all out. It got way too long.
I have most of the story already posted between my website and a couple of others.
I'll try to organize it all in one place, but a good chunk of it can be read in the captions of the photos here: http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/vehicles/1078


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i read a lot.
i dabble in other languages and work on memorizing the bible.
i get real drunk.
i collect the sort of women that make your hair fall out and give you ulcers.
(that takes a up a surprising amount of time)
currently im into late night walks in the woods and throwing knives.
and of course, as always,
i like to play with puppies.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I read. No fiction. mainly cookbooks.

When I have time, I grow my palm hair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

Bubb said:


> I do some carving..


Nice work. I used to do that (carving).
Haven't looked at my chisels in over 
twenty years.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Carpentry (and home repair), fishing (and hiking, camping), reading (and researching), and messing around with instruments a whole lot. I used to be able to do a lot more outdoors stuff but my schedule and the fact that I share a vehicle with my wife prevents it somewhat. Once I retire (or semi-retire) the plan is to do more outdoors stuff.

Oh yeah, and I used to do archery.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

When I was younger Motocross was my game. Still take the odd ride. But for about the last 25 years it has been cross country skiing in the winter and cycling when there is no snow the rest of the year. Computer playing takes up most of the spare time though right now.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I started typing it all out. It got way too long.
> I have most of the story already posted between my website and a couple of others.
> I'll try to organize it all in one place, but a good chunk of it can be read in the captions of the photos here: http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/vehicles/1078


Bummer...gotta be a member to access


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Bummer...gotta be a member to access


Ah! Sorry about that.
I'll yank all the pictures and captions and post them somewhere with public access.

Edit: here's a public link.
http://www.hubgarage.com/mygarage/dodgechargerfan/vehicles/1078

I tested it without logging in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

edit .. never mind


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearhead88 said:


> I'm a tradesman and licensed in more than one trade so doing my own home renovation projects has been a great hobby , I've saved a bunch of money too.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of the bathrooms I renovated in my house , I did all of it , the planning , the demolition , the plumbing , the electrical , the drywall , the tile and the paint .
> 
> ...


That one is a 1981 FXEF , it still lives here. It started out with a narrow glide front fork and cast wheels , not much of the original bike is left , just the stuff with serial numbers .


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Cost almost as much to get the car to my brother's place as the car did itself. Most of what's left there are parts and pieces. I was lucky to get a 'complete' car.


I love that car!

Looks like a good donor car next to it, at least for the windshield.
Love the windshield, too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gearhead88 said:


> That one is a 1981 FXEF , it still lives here. It started out with a narrow glide front fork and cast wheels , not much of the original bike is left , just the stuff with serial numbers .


Basically the same as my 81 FXS. The seat has been on almost every bike I've had since the mid 70's. The original seat is sitting on the wife's bike. The only non-original part on the bike is the air filter cover. It's a good thing I've kept a lot of parts over the years. Keeps the cost down.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I love that car!
> 
> Looks like a good donor car next to it, at least for the windshield.
> Love the windshield, too.


It's a 4 door....what can I say.
A couple of weeks ago I'm at a friends looking to see what he has for parts I might use for the bike. His neighbor had just dragged an old car in from the farm.....1950 Chrysler Windsor Royal. It was his grandfather's car. It has the typical farm car problems....flat tires, a bit of rust, missing chrome and some bullet holes. Now 22 and bigger are fixable.....12 ga slug and 00buck at close range are not. That's a donor car.
When the Charger is finished you going to leave the front cowl the way it is with nerf bars or go back to stock. Looks like you eventually will get it back to stock. Mine will be more street legal/stocker.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Played soccer until I was 50, then had to to quit...






I also had a project cafe bike I puttered on for a number of years, then I quit...





I also bought an old Mercedes and worked on that for about 3 years, then I quit...

Starting to notice a pattern here maybe??


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It's a 4 door....what can I say.
> A couple of weeks ago I'm at a friends looking to see what he has for parts I might use for the bike. His neighbor had just dragged an old car in from the farm.....1950 Chrysler Windsor Royal. It was his grandfather's car. It has the typical farm car problems....flat tires, a bit of rust, missing chrome and some bullet holes. Now 22 and bigger are fixable.....12 ga slug and 00buck at close range are not. That's a donor car.
> When the Charger is finished you going to leave the front cowl the way it is with nerf bars or go back to stock. Looks like you eventually will get it back to stock. Mine will be more street legal/stocker.


Charger will look stock as much as possible, but I have some functional upgrades planned to make things more reliable. Relay system for the headlights; Pertronix ignition system under the distributed cap; modern voltage regulator for the instrument cluster...stuff like that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I multi-task when it comes to hobbies .....[video=youtube;3TcobGU6Cd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TcobGU6Cd4[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Nice work. I used to do that (carving).
> Haven't looked at my chisels in over
> twenty years.


Cool ! I'm a Blackmore fan too .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Other than music, the thing I would call closest to being a hobby for me is strength training.

I go to the gym about six days a week for about an hour.

That started in 2010 although not so frequently at that point.

It feels like a hobby.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

There's a long list of hobbies I'm no longer involved with. 

Like .............

Skiing - alpine , backcountry , cross country , telemark.
Mountaineering , ice & rock climbing .
Mountain biking.
Fishing
Hiking

All of the above was before I moved back into the city.

I'm gonna be 60 this year , It only makes sense to limit the high risk activities .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think my only hobby these days is simply trying to get stuff working again. As I type this, I am gazing at a large assortment of stuff that would make me a very enviable musician and home owner...if only it all worked. As another thread here indicated, these days my "hobby" appears to be getting the damn cable working again. No sports, no travel, no dining out, no culture. Does grocery-shopping count?

I could really use a life.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Cooking for me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Oh yeah, and I used to do archery.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I do some archery. I think I am going to try some new (old) techniques though after seeing this video:

[video=youtube;BEG-ly9tQGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk[/video]


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

That's some serious skill!



smorgdonkey said:


> I do some archery. I think I am going to try some new (old) techniques though after seeing this video:
> 
> [video=youtube;BEG-ly9tQGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Disbeat said:


> That's some serious skill!


That is some wild stuff!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Splits an incoming arrow in two is not just in comic books. That is amazing. 



Scotty said:


> That is some wild stuff!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

If I'm not playing guitar you'll likely find me in the outdoors, hunting, fishing, camping. I also enjoy archery. Used to ski a lot but it's gotten too expensive. I'm also involved in Scouting, currently a Cub leader.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I make sterling silver and gold jewelry or used to! Since my guitars came into my life, all I do is eat, sleep, work and play. I am sitting on way too much. I need to sell it but have lost my ambition to sell. People aren't willing to pay for artisan crafted jewelry. They just don't realize the time and effort involved in making one of a kind and unique jewelry. I get obsessed with things for a period of time and then they lose there fizzle and excitement! My guitar is here to stay and everything else just gets put on hold. It's just the way things are. The older I get the crazier I get. I want to try sky diving next. I have already done the Edge Walk at the top of the CN Tower! It's fun. I wasn't afraid one bit. That's something I can cross off my list.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

meh, i dont have alot of hobbies like i used to. in times past i did

bass fishing
recumbent cycling
motorcycling
r/c helicopters
flight simulator
collecting movies
building muscle cars

these days, time is limited, so it's pretty much guitar, and reading with some internet here and there.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I make sterling silver and gold jewelry or used to! Since my guitars came into my life, all I do is eat, sleep, work and play. I am sitting on way too much. I need to sell it but have lost my ambition to sell. People aren't willing to pay for artisan crafted jewelry. They just don't realize the time and effort involved in making one of a kind and unique jewelry. I get obsessed with things for a period of time and then they lose there fizzle and excitement! My guitar is here to stay and everything else just gets put on hold. It's just the way things are. The older I get the crazier I get. I want to try sky diving next. I have already done the Edge Walk at the top of the CN Tower! It's fun. I wasn't afraid one bit. That's something I can cross off my list.


Awhile back there was thread about making jewelry out of used guitar stings. Maybe you can combine your love of guitar playing with the art of making jewelry. The more you play and change strings, the more jewelry you will be able to create. Win, win.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I like tinkering with boats. I have a little Bayliner that I bought cheap and fitted a V6 engine I assembled where there had originally been a 4 cyl. I also have about 10 old outboards under 25HP


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm another photographer. Semi-pro for motorcycle racing (http://www.competitionimages.com) and the hobby side is wildlife, etc, but I haven't been doing anywhere near enough of that for the past couple of years. (http://www.motifwebs.com) 

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Lola said:


> I make sterling silver and gold jewelry or used to! Since my guitars came into my life, all I do is eat, sleep, work and play. I am sitting on way too much. I need to sell it but have lost my ambition to sell. People aren't willing to pay for artisan crafted jewelry. They just don't realize the time and effort involved in making one of a kind and unique jewelry.


I was going to get into making wooden jewelry and then I saw how cheap it was being sold from China for....it sucks that hardly anyone can make a living now by making things.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Does "Avid hugger" count?

I worked for a few years as a professional magician, and it's still a hobby about which I am deeply impassioned; though the gigs dried up a lot back in '08 or '09. The novelty of being a kid magician wore off, and I'm sure the recession didn't do me any favours.








I still busk, occasionally, and I've published a couple articles on the art of magic, but I've taken a year sabbatical in order to rebuild my act from the ground up. I also do special-effects makeup, landscape paintings, wine-and-beer-making, amateur boxing, I've been renovating my house, and I've been writing a musical. As of late, I also maintain a recipe blog. (I studied as, and work as a chef.)

So, basically, my hobby is "not sleeping".


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a golf addict so most of my spare time is spent on a golf course. Other than that, fishing and a bit of snowshoeing in winter.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't make this forum vanish:sFun_dancing:



Taylor said:


> Does "Avid hugger" count?
> 
> I worked for a few years as a professional magician, .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Awhile back there was thread about making jewelry out of used guitar stings. Maybe you can combine your love of guitar playing with the art of making jewelry. The more you play and change strings, the more jewelry you will be able to create. Win, win.


I already did that! My bracelets were called "Riff bands"! Very hard to coil guitar strings though. I made a couple and gave them away. I make sterling silver picks though!

 This is front and back of a pendant. The chain is 14k gold and sterling. It's your basic chainmaille weave! The necklace is a 5 in 1 weave.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Snowmobiling for me, I can't wait until we get more snow here so I can put more miles on. The deeper the snow the better.


----------

